# Broken toe nails..



## Derek79 (Jul 15, 2006)

So Velvet has broken 3 toe nails since I have had her... I dont understand where she does it or how.

Is this common, our wiemaraner has much longer toe nails and never breaks them.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

It is probably because she plays harder and catches them on things. Try to keep them dremeled really low to avoid it happening

Could also be that she has very brittle nails, what food do you feed?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

*worst case*

Champ is always breaking nails.his break from the top side when he sorta trips on his own feet, [I know, hes a lemon!] this one took 10 days to get an infection in his bone that was so bad that he had to loose it.


----------



## Derek79 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah it just seems odd, 3 in about 6mo or less. And there is not a lot to get caught on, we live in the desert, so I dont know. And they are usually broke down, so she would have to bang the top... Ugh, stupid dog.

She gets Blue Buffalo dry with Natures Recipe canned food.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

It could be diet or something, but I think its the way the feet roll under when they walk fast or trot, like hit their nuckles on the ground, described to me as a rolling gate.


----------



## Flex (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey my boy Flex has Multiple Myeloma cancer and we just had one of his toes removed. He also snaps his nails off all the time. Hes only three years old.


----------

